# Speedfan - AUX? Temperaturanzeige



## bigboy2912 (7. September 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Komponente sich hinter "AUX" verbirgt. Speedfan gibt diese Bezeichnung aus im Startfenster als auch im Graphenfenster. Unter Last steigt die bei mir nämlich bis auf 75 Grad. 

CPU. HD, Mainboard kanns nicht sein


----------



## mastermaisi777 (7. September 2007)

bigboy2912 am 07.09.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Komponente sich hinter "AUX" verbirgt. Speedfan gibt diese Bezeichnung aus im Startfenster als auch im Graphenfenster. Unter Last steigt die bei mir nämlich bis auf 75 Grad.
> 
> CPU. HD, Mainboard kanns nicht sein


bei mir war das einmal das netzteil , kann aber auch ein falsch ausgelesener messwert sein.(bei einem anderen pc von mir wird hat aux fast 160grad was natürlich nicht sein kann beim haupt pc habe ich eine aux temp von -2 grad    )


----------



## bigboy2912 (7. September 2007)

Dann hat sich meine Vermutung bestätigt. Unter dem Netzteil (Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 530W) arbeitet nämlich ein P4 560 3,6 Ghz. Der kommt locker auf 60 Grad. Selbst mit dem Proz. kann das Netzteil nicht so warm werden. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2007)

bigboy2912 am 07.09.2007 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hat sich meine Vermutung bestätigt. Unter dem Netzteil (Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 530W) arbeitet nämlich ein P4 560 3,6 Ghz. Der kommt locker auf 60 Grad. Selbst mit dem Proz. kann das Netzteil nicht so warm werden. Danke für die Hilfe




AUX ist immer ein sensor, den das tool nicht erkennt, nennt ihn dann einfach "AUX" was so viel wie "zusätzlich" oder "hilfs-" bedeutet.

so ein sensor wird auch mal "gern" falsch ausgelesen.


----------

